# Favorite/best tool



## bigbearomaha (Nov 16, 2010)

I see a worst tool thread here and I plan to contribute to that one greatly. I have got the worst luck/choice when it comes to tools sometimes.

did a search to see about favorite or best tools and didn't see such a thread show up.

I just want to say the best money I have spent on any tool in the last probably 20 years is my Fein Multi-master.

To be repetitive, I am in the bee business and one of my primary services is to do live bee nest removals from buildings and property.

When it comes to cutting through wood trim, siding, drywall, laminate, wooden column posts that are hollow, etc... it can bee a tremendous pain in the rear trying to use a bigger tool like a jigsaw or circular saw, etc.

Then another bee removal friend of mine from Louisiana told me about his Multi-master and swore by it. 

I finally broke down and bought one. not an inexpensive tool this, and by golly It has improved productivity at least twenty fold. PLUS

it doesn't agitate the bees and get them stirred up as much as the more awkward saws and tools.

Not only that, but it is a big help in the shop too. When it comes to cutting small notches for openings in the floor boards or hive bodies I build, the Multi-Master is a lot quicker and more efficient to use than the others.

Sorry, don't mean to sound like a commercial. I just love this tool.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Without a doubt, my best and favourite tool is my Beall Tilt Box digital angle meter. I'm a calibration freak and I love the way the Tilt Box makes setting my tools and their angles, effortless. This "tool" is worth its weight in gold. :yes:


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i dont really have one because every tool has its purpose but i do love my skil saw and craftsman 19.3v drill


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i love them all, equally, at diferent times, depending on what the project is


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

What Jack said.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I couldn't do with out my pencil!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

My computer is pretty indespensible although it doesn't digest sawdust very well.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Something more of an accessory than tool itself,would be the spooge pipe/dryer on air compressor.

Untold amts of money and engineering have been spent on air system moisture.I'd be doing a mis-service even TRYING to list all thats been dveloped for removing it.The fact is however,they all attack the moisture "after the fact".

The spooge pipe basically hooks between compressor head and tank.IOWs think heat exchanger/expansion pipe that cools,stupid hot air from comp. head,and then with a little air re-direct,forces spooge(mayonaise like funk from comp)and moisture out of suspension,twds bttm drain.

Its 36" long...sch 80....2 1/2 pipe is mounted vertically.Wrapped on outside with 1/4 copper refrig. line thats tapped into cold water line.This keeps pipe cool.

The air from comp head enters 1/2 way up pipe with tubing that used to go directly to tank.An elbow is welded to inside of pipe pointing down.

Machined caps are tig welded to ends of pipe.Lower is spooge drain.Upper is where air gets pulled from and connects to air tank where old line hooked to.

If anyone is chasing moisture "gremlins" in their system,be it for mediablasting,painting,ect.This is BY FAR the cheapest most bulletproof system.It removes so much heat/moisture from the system to make it deffinately worth the effort.Only materials for us was a 25' roll of 1/4" copper.BW


Edit to add;This is a 25 yo 2 stage,vertical comp.The water chilled system I chose is total loss system.IOW's it dosen't recirculate.I place a bucket under and set valve to a drip.THIS only gets done if comp is gonna be used alot,like painting.Its all about the wall temp of spooge pipe.If comp only gonna cycle a time or two,don't turn on water cooling.If its gonna be cycled a bunch for painting,then we set it to cooling mode.


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

Well what Jack said, every tool has its day, depending on your particular requirements. But have to say I bought a Fein Multimaster too and it is very high on my list of loved tools. My most loved top ten tools would be tape measure, pencil, hammer, cordless impact driver(mine is Dewalt), circular saw(makita and milwaukee),Fein Multimaster, a EZ track for my circular saw, SCMS with stand( Dewalt), cordless drill, jig saw

Larry


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

My absolute favorite tool is my vacume system. It is amazing how filthy I can get my shop in one afternoon.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jack warner said:


> i love them all, equally, at diferent times, depending on what the project is


I think that is my situation. 

George


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There are two used in combination.
An angle box. (Wixey)
The Rockler precision miter gauge. 

The angle box for its accuracy to the nearest tenth of a degree. 

The Rockler miter gauge allows repeatable angle settings every 2.5° between 90° and 45°.

I recently made a chair with the side rails splayed about 7.5°. The tenons had to cut perpendicular to the legs. With the angle box the table saw blade was set to 82.5° and the miter gauge locked into 82.5° left of right. The miter gauge was changed between left and right with 100% repeatability. The interesting thing was that the space between the front legs was less than 1/32" off the calculated distance and during assembly everything fell into place with out effort.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I would have to say my 23 Guage Cadex. My model shoots up to 2" pins . You ask what would you use a 2" 23 Guage pin for. I find myself using them a lot. Crown on plaster wall, we have all had that one section that Just wont stay.I shoot right into plaster and lathe You wouldn't believe how it pierces the plaster and the holding power it has. Mainly though a lot of my cabinet trim is prefinished and this gun makes for a beautiful job with easy touch up


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You know a quality tool when you get your hands on one. The Multi-Master is one. It has limited use for most of us but you can feel the quality. I have a few favorite tools but some just stand out from all the others. I have some Wextler F style clamps that I've had for many years. I also have dozens of other brands but the Wextler's are head and shoulders above all the others. They are just simply in a class by themselves. Too bad they aren't available in retail locations. Once a woodworker gets their hands on them, they won't be happy with anything else.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's an easy one... my all time fav is my vintage #8 Bailey plane... Had it a long time and still treat it with tlc as all my planes... but that one is just special.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

My Kapex, no my TS-55, no my OF1400, no my Rotex, dang I can't pick one.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

My favorite tool is invariably the one I happen to be using at the moment.


----------



## IwanaBRich (Dec 28, 2010)

That is tough question....I love em all. 

The only tool I really don't like using is the Plunger, but I'm thankful that it works so well.


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*favorite tool*

Right now it is my ez track from eurekazone for my circular saw and router. It sure makes a lot of hard jobs easier and is well thought out. Ive used it for 2 years and think it is the best money ive spent in a while


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I like these:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Right now its my CNC machine, it follows my every command, I like that in a tool.......


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure this counts as a "tool", but I'd have to say my teachers.... from the printed stuff in my library, to folks like ya'll. 

I sure have learned a lot here. Thanks!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

This is mine right now.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

*Power tools*
1946 Unisaur
Incra 1000se miter gauge
Jet Exacta fence
1950's Craftsman drill press
1951 Delta band saw
Jet band saw fence
1950's Boice Crane 12" planer
Ridgid OSS

*Hand tools*
Dial caliper

Just love using quality tools


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a toss up. Either my Harbor Freight 2HP Dust collector / Wynn filter / Thien setup, OR my Grizzly G0572 overhead air filter. Either way, it helps keep the air breathable so I can enjoy the rest of my tools!

Now as far as the dust producing tools, again a tough choice, but it has to be my Hitachi KM12VC fixed / plunge base router kit. All of my tools work very well, but using the Hitachi is like driving a Caddilac instead of a Chevrolet. MUCH nicer look, feel, and smooth operation.

On the automotive side of things, my favorite tool is the Snap On / Blue Point AT500C long anvil 1/2" impact wrench. That thing made me a LOT of money over the years...


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

right now it is my porter cable table saw.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

My favriout is either my miter saw or dewalt 18 volt impact driver


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i love my new lathe


----------



## liv2coonhunt (Mar 12, 2011)

My Festool TS75.


----------



## liv2coonhunt (Mar 12, 2011)

Lucky


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Definately my wiener


----------



## Brace (Feb 24, 2011)

My favourite tool is an Atkin&sons tenon saw ( look at http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/stool-23896/#post190612 )

P.S. To Fein owners, is that true review about it ? Is it so noisy?


----------

